# question on how things work attachments, etc rsvp



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

First off are the attachments in our personal thing for pics only. I have wanted to attach articles i want to share with someone in the personal email i call it

Also have you moderators etc thought about putting in a messenger thing like Facebook has and yahoo IM etc. 

I had another question and then i lost it. 

Will the attachments only take pics in the form of jpg or can it be anything like i have a pic that has sayings on it but it is in the form of pdf i think

Judith


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

In order
1. If you mean the gallery in your profile then yes. That is for pictures only.
2. If you are trying to PM someone a link to an article, simply copy the url into the message.
3. If there is enough interest in a chatroom, we can look into adding one to the site
4. Attachments when making a post can be a variety of types and pdf is included in that list.

Think that's all of it :smile2:

Kevin


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

I need clarity on some of this below. 


in order
1. If you mean the gallery in your profile then yes. That is for pictures only.
2. If you are trying to PM someone a link to an article, simply copy the url into the message.
3. If there is enough interest in a chatroom, we can look into adding one to the site
4. Attachments when making a post can be a variety of types and pdf is included in th

The attachments in the profile -can i attach a document from my computer into that instead of have to copy and paste teh whole thing into an email i call it-the PM? 

What if i can copy and paste the link from the internet into the PM to send to someone then what? 

I know it looks like i can attach pictures but what about documents.? 

I was talk about instant message that is not a chat room.

In yahoo they have a IM that you can download onto your phone etc and sign in and talk to someone instant message inside the either yahoo email or separate. 
Similar to facebook messenger but this software is separate from yahoo email IM. i call it

Yahoo IM is simliar to the PM in here but you dont have to keep hitting reply in the yahoo IM. In some things loke facebook you have a messenger where one on one convos can be made with just one person. vs a group

make sense? 

attachments as in putting documesnt from my hard drive into the profile but what about doing that to send to someone in PM?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi Judith, 
There is no attachment option to attach documents to a PM. You will need to upload you documents to a free file hosting website. Once you upload it to the site, you can then share the URL by copying and pasting through PM.

Same goes for image hosting sites like photobucket.

Hope that helps, thanks.

-Marie, Community Support


----------

